# ctrv 2019 Soil Test Results



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Any input/suggestions is greatly appreciated!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Well I think you won yourself a price. Maybe a brand new pickup truck. I think you are the first soil I've seen this year with a truly deficient phosphorus level.

You could use some K.

You should try to lower your pH with elemental sulfur. 5lb/ksqft.

Use foliar iron if you need more color, due to the pH.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> Well I think you won your self a price. Maybe a brand new pickup truck. I think you are the first soil I've seen this year with a truly deficient phosphorus level.
> 
> You could use some K.
> 
> ...


Thanks @g-man! I do love the truck but a nice "gorilla cart" would be just as nice in my book 
I did apply 2 50 lb bags of sulfur just before all the rain. How do you suggest I apply the "K"? I have one bag of 0-0-50 left from last year but I will pick up more. I also have a big jug of foliar iron I can apply but will wait just a bit (unless you say otherwise).

Your time and feedback is appreciated...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SOP is the preferred option for K. 2lb of SOP/ksqft/month (to get a 1lb of K...)

For P, triple super phosphate (0-45-0) will be my choice at 2lb/ksqft/month. What can you get?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> SOP is the preferred option for K. 2lb of SOP/ksqft/month (to get a 1lb of K...)
> 
> For P, triple super phosphate (0-45-0) will be my choice at 2lb/ksqft/month. What can you get?


I have one bag of this and can get more but how much do I need for 30k of lawn? Do you recommend something else?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You will need 2lb of that bag times 30 times how many months. That's 60lb per month. To make your life easier, just go with just 50lb (a bag) per month for your whole yard. This way you don't need to weight anything. Open the bag, dump into the spreader and spread.

Really try to address the P.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> You will need 2lb of that bag times 30 times how many months. That's 60lb per month. To make your life easier, just go with just 50lb (a bag) per month for your whole yard. This way you don't need to weight anything. Open the bag, dump into the spreader and spread.
> 
> Really try to address the P.


Thanks I will look for 0-45-0 but if I remember correctly I couldn't find any last year from SiteOne Lesco brand...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok, then look for Monoammonium phosphate (MAP 11-52-0), or MESZ 12-40-0 (MAP, Elemental Sulfur, Zinc).


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> Ok, then look for Monoammonium phosphate (MAP 11-52-0), or MESZ 12-40-0 (MAP, Elemental Sulfur, Zinc).


Will do Sir...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Question about sulfur...
My 2019 soil test says my sulfur is off the chart (very high) yet my soil pH is high at 7.8. Im told to apply more sulfur to lower the pH. What am I missing here???


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check this thread.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks @g-man!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@g-man need your thoughts on the following please...
I stopped in at my local feed and seed store (Justin Seed) which has been in my area for many years. They provide seed and feed for all the local farmers and homeowners. So I ask for 0-45-0 but they only sell 18-46-0 so Im thinking close enough. Then I ask for 0-0-50 but they only have 0-0-60 so again Im thinking close enough. Then I ask for sulfur which they have. We go to ring it all up and they guy says don't you live here in Northlake...yes I do. He says instead of putting down all these different products we formulated a specific blend for the homeowners in the area that are all basically having the same soil test report issue. Long story short he says I should just try the 21-7-14 with 50% SCU and 2% Fe. He says that even the golf courses in the area are using it. So I called one of the golf courses and spoke with the greens keeper and he confirmed they are having excellent results. Cost per 50lb bag was $22.53 so not bad at all and I only have to make one stop vs three stops to get individual bags of sulfur, 0-45-0 and 0-0-50.

Thought it would be worth a shot to use the 21-7-14 on a monthly basis using my Lesco spreader (see attachment). Hope I explained this well enough...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

18-46-0 is DAP. It will give you P, but it is a higher pH in water solution. Your soil is high in pH, so that's not ideal. I use MAP.

MOP (0-0-60) is not as nice to the soil as SOP (0-0-50). It does increase the K.

21-7-14 is not as great of a product to address your soil issues. The max monthly application will be around 4lb/ksqft, but that only gives you 0.28lb of P. Your P is low and that's why I recommended a product that is mostly P.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> 18-46-0 is DAP. It will give you P, but it is a higher pH in water solution. Your soil is high in pH, so that's not ideal. I use MAP.
> 
> MOP (0-0-60) is not as nice to the soil as SOP (0-0-50). It does increase the K.
> 
> 21-7-14 is not as great of a product to address your soil issues. The max monthly application will be around 4lb/ksqft, but that only gives you 0.28lb of P. Your P is low and that's why I recommended a product that is mostly P.


Thanks so much as this is why I wanted to run this by you before making a decision...


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for your thread. I am over in Roanoke. Very interested in your results.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@smusgrav my pleasure as I learn so much from following others. Have you done a soil test? If not that is the place to start for sure. Once you do just post here and these fine folks will help you get to where you are trying to go.


----------



## MidloMillers2012 (May 22, 2018)

ctrav said:


> @g-man need your thoughts on the following please...
> I stopped in at my local feed and seed store (Justin Seed) which has been in my area for many years. They provide seed and feed for all the local farmers and homeowners. So I ask for 0-45-0 but they only sell 18-46-0 so Im thinking close enough. Then I ask for 0-0-50 but they only have 0-0-60 so again Im thinking close enough. Then I ask for sulfur which they have. We go to ring it all up and they guy says don't you live here in Northlake...yes I do. He says instead of putting down all these different products we formulated a specific blend for the homeowners in the area that are all basically having the same soil test report issue. Long story short he says I should just try the 21-7-14 with 50% SCU and 2% Fe. He says that even the golf courses in the area are using it. So I called one of the golf courses and spoke with the greens keeper and he confirmed they are having excellent results. Cost per 50lb bag was $22.53 so not bad at all and I only have to make one stop vs three stops to get individual bags of sulfur, 0-45-0 and 0-0-50.
> 
> Thought it would be worth a shot to use the 21-7-14 on a monthly basis using my Lesco spreader (see attachment). Hope I explained this well enough...


@ctrav Do you have a that handy looking spreader setting chart saved anywhere? I found the link on another thread and it didn't work.


----------

